# Very worried about outstanding pckg



## powermad (Jan 11, 2006)

*Very worried about outstanding package*

Okay, here is the source's current explanation of why I haven't recieved:

"I found out why tracking wasw not showing - the box got wet somewhere enroute and it ruined the address label. It was returned to the PO - fortunately though the PO worker was one of the cool ones and knew (edited) and gave him back the returned box...

...We resent the package today and will have a digital tracking number by this evening. The package never even made it to (location edited) - the whole bottom of the box was wet from snow or water or something. the gear inside was just fine. I will hit you back thursday evening with tracking/DC#."

I don't know whether to believe this or not, but as long as he sends it I figure all is okay.  I won't be using him again, though, as this is the second time a "freak" occurence delayed a package.  So I don't really trust him, i'll stick to the sources on this board (you guys know who you are ) that are far better.

Finally, this morning he must've snapped or something.  He sent me an email replying to my request for the tracking number.  In it, he threatened me and told me I am an impatient newbie, etc. and that any other source would feel the same way, and he is "dropping me" as a customer.  Here are some brief excerpts, I wonder how people here would feel about this:

He said he I could look elsewhere, that he is the best source around and has been for 4 years.  He told me that he is "bending over backwards" and that I am an impatient newbie with no understanding of the business.  He said that any other source or mod will tell me the same thing--i.e. that 2 weeks turnaround time is good and very acceptable for a domestic source.  Then he told me to get fucked by other sources because he would'nt do biz with me anymore and guaranteed that I would never find another source that would put up with my "behavior" and would probably get scammed, as QUOTE: Half the sources over the past year have either dissapeared or gone scammer END QUOTE.  Oh, he also threatened me.  

This reminded me of a psycho girlfriend you may break up with, with him saying "try and find another source like me--you won't because I'm the best, you'll come crawling back, etc. etc.".

I chose not to post the entire email but I can PM anyone with it if they are concerned.  Like I said, this guy is the top supplier for a major UG lab.

Finally, I'm now more worried than ever because I know I'm dealing with a crazy person who is prone to flipping out.

Any thoughts?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 11, 2006)

USPS was experiencing slow downs for the holidays but don't know of anything right now.  if your domestic guy is reputable, i wouldn't worry.  however he should have given a DC# right after he shipped it.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 11, 2006)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> however he should have given a DC# right after he shipped it.


That's what grabbed my attention. He should have received the tracking number upon sending. There isn't anything difficult about that nor is there anything that would require him to wait 48hours before providing it.

I smell something. Anybody know where that bull got off to?


----------



## kell11 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Calm Down*

The 1st thought that comes to mind is that your source has become scammer.
The 2nd thought that comes to mind is if the law is watching this source,that could be a problem for your parcel.
The 3rd thing is CALM DOWN...You will get it or you will not.
You will not be arrested or go to jail.(I'd bet your $200.00 bail on it any way---JUST KIDDING!!!
NEVER trust a (domestic) source that uses anything other than USPS with Delivery confirmation...*Why he did not provide you with that # is suspect...
It's not as if it is a hassle to obtain and give it to you.*It is fine to use UPS or FedEx for supps.But Do NOT ever accept a parcel with contraband inside-Any source will know this.
I know why your username is Powermad...
Good luck and dont sweat it so much.Trust me
Worst case scenario? DENY,DENY,DENY!


----------



## Andrew (Jan 12, 2006)

*Don't worry--be happy (sung by Bobby McFerron)*

I understand why you are worrying.  Just make sure your house is clean and you don't accept any package and then you should be safe with denials.  Its probably lost in the mail.  That happens all the time.  Even e-mails get lost.


----------



## powermad (Jan 12, 2006)

Chris, I understand that can sometimes be a possibility but its not a factor in this case.  I wasn't overly demanding, I only sent him 4 emails in 2 weeks, the last one I sent (last night) was simply "bro, I need that tracking number for my package".  

Thanks for everyone's input/advice.


----------



## powermad (Jan 12, 2006)

look at first post


----------



## powermad (Jan 12, 2006)

first post has all new info


----------



## kell11 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Be patient*

I have a feeling he's got you taken care of, and is growing impatient with your impatience...so he's not addressing you.
You package is probably en route...(or...he's scammed you,and you'll just have to bite it. I hope not though.
be patient, wait another 5 days before you "pester him any more"
And.... I hope it wasn't a 4 figure order.
I had a parcel I had long since written off when it arrived (6 months later!)
needless to say he doesn't get my biz anymore..

P.s. GxGr 6,no more than 10 days.Guaranteed delivery.PROFESSIONAL,COURTEOUS.BEST IN DA BIZ.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 12, 2006)

*I agree with Kell*

Yeah, I will repeat what I said before about mail often gets lost.  There is still a good chance that it will come late.  Be sure to update this thread to let us know what happens.


----------



## Nitrateman (Jan 12, 2006)

First, one worry gone...the pins arrived.

Second, I'm not sure that you are scammed yet.  Turn down the knob a bit and go back to the board where he is best known and check for recent postings about him having trouble with getting things out or that sort of shit.  One well respected very large source recently posted that he was behind and reorganizing and asked for everyones' patience.

Third, looks like you don't have to worry about the feds  

Nitrateman


----------



## powermad (Jan 12, 2006)

*my thoughts*

His current "story" is above.

For the record, again, I've dealt with a few of anasci's board sources and they are all so much more professional, courteous, and helpful than this guy it is like comparing the Ritz to a motel 6.

Finally, I have sent him a total of 4 emails in 2 weeks.  How is that "impatient" or hounding him?  I even specifically stated that I DID NOT care if the package was delayed I just wanted the tracking number so I can keep tabs on it.  And he told me at first that this was fine and he'd get back to me in 24 hours, now he's gone insane.  Anyway, he's "dropped" me as a customer so now I don't have to worry about dealing with him anymore, but I am concerned about whether or not he's tampered with the contents of the AAS possibly.  I don't even know what he's capable of at this point, but he has threatened me so anything may be possible.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 12, 2006)

powermad said:
			
		

> His current "story" is above.
> 
> For the record, again, I've dealt with a few of anasci's board sources and they are all so much more professional, courteous, and helpful than this guy it is like comparing the Ritz to a motel 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## powermad (Jan 12, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> powermad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kell11 (Jan 12, 2006)

powermad said:
			
		

> I'll keep this updated.



*Please do update Powermad...And please,take no offense with me!!
This thread has been an arguement more or less w/yourself..
And no, you're certainly right.I do NOT know the source you used.I know better.
-good luck.*


----------



## Strongman (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's my thoughts powermad....

First off...There are so many scammers out there you need to do a lot of research before or things could get ugly.

If you did do research and this guy is well know, yet he is screwing you over...Personally I would expose him....Go to the board where he is well know and call him out!!!!

There is nothing worse than a source who acts like they are tough shit and send threating emails unless something is said to them which justifies this action.

As far as wait time...Yes sometimes a source can take anywhere from 2-3 weeks at the most...But usually their is good communication between them and yourself...A tracking number or email explaining the delay is not something outrageous to ask for...It is your money and they should respect your concerns.

Now I have no idea on what made this individual so threatened that he felt he may have to drop you as a customer.

Good luck in whatever path you take.

SM


----------



## kell11 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well put strongman...
I agree with exposing him if he is on this board.Or any board 4 that matter.
And unfortunately these things will happen occasionally.It's just the risk you take.
..Knowing your source,*well* is the best precaution there is.


----------



## powermad (Jan 12, 2006)

Kell--one thing you say is dead wrong--I'm not arguing with myself.  This thread may seem weird because I'm speaking of a guy who I cannot reveal yet. 

This guy, as far as I know, has never scammed anyone before.  He claims he isn't screwing me over (I sent you a PM giving you details) and has sent the package.  But he has done a 180° personality-wise between the time I placed my last order and this one, and it is unwarranted.  He has recently (after I ordered) added the following policy: to send ONLY ONE email or it will "piss him off" and he may 'drop' you as a customer if you are too demanding. 

I guess he considers 4 emails over a period of 2+ weeks to be "too demanding" and worthy of pissing him off.   He seems to be mad at himself/the mail system and projecting, because in every response he talked about adding extra stuff for the undue delay.  The 1st time he sent the package, according to him, the post office mishandled it so bad the tracking # wouldn't scan and the label was destroyed so it came close to being caught.  I think because of this situation, and his recent behavioral change, that he is taking some frustrations out on me.  

Like I said, I'll update when all is said and done.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 12, 2006)

OK-well,if anything seems certain,it's that he's a prick.
sorry and good luck


----------



## MR .T (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow powermad you've only been here one month and you already have 68 posts.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 13, 2006)

Powermad,

IMO it is better not to revise the first post in a thread after so many people have commented on that first post.  Just update in the proper chronological order.  That way the following comments will make sense.


----------



## ronnier38930 (Jan 13, 2006)

POWERMAD - - both of you need to call each other up on the phone and repeat the verses below and everything will be just "PEACHY" 

It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood,
A beautiful day for a neighbor.
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?...

It's a neighborly day in this beauty wood,
A neighborly day for a beauty.
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?...

I've always wanted to have a neighbor just like you.
I've always wanted to live in a neighborhood with you.

So, let's make the most of this beautiful day.
Since we're together we might as well say:
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?
Won't you be my neighbor?
Won't you please,
Won't you please?
Please won't you be my neighbor?


----------



## MR .T (Jan 13, 2006)

Wtf?


----------



## ronnier38930 (Jan 13, 2006)

Mr T. Do you want to be my neighbor ??


----------



## Andrew (Jan 13, 2006)

ronnier38930 said:
			
		

> Mr T. Do you want to be my neighbor ??



LMAO!  That is some deadpan Twilight Zone humor.  Kinda freaks me out.


----------



## Strongman (Jan 13, 2006)

Wait a minute...I get it .....Mister Rogers is the source!!!  That's why he had the trolly.....and Mr. McFeely ran the "Speedy Delivery"...It all makes sense.  Maybe Mr. McFeely is sick or something.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 13, 2006)

i feel the need to step in here and add my .02 worth. i am in no way defending the source but i do think people should be enlightened to what a source goes through with customers and i thing i should KNOW what im talking about  
here are just some of the things a source deals with on a daily basis:
1)sources get numerous emails from potential customers claiming that they want to order something or even more specifically that they definately are ordering something but after payment options are sent out they never send the funds
2) sources will sometimes get up to 3-5 emails per day from anxious customers about their impending order and are constantly asked ( where is it at)
3) sources have to deal with the ineptness of the usps and its inability to perform its job properly and in a timely fashion. the source always feels the heat when the post office doesnt deliver on time.
4) sources sometimes unexpectedly run out of stock due to large volumes of orders coming in during a very short timeframe. they need to replenish supplies and it sometimes takes longer than expected.

all these things plus a few others i didnt mention all add up to a tremendous amount of emails going to the source which he is expected to instantly respond to.  this creates a large backlog of emails and can sometimes get a source on edge if he keeps getting emails from impatient customers.

this post is in no way accusing anyone of anything but i just want to try and enlighten members of things that can cause extra grief betwen a source and his customers. customers sometimes need to exercise a little more patience than they do but on the flip side some sources also need to be more gracious with their customers when problems arrise. there are some good examples of how sources should act in the source section on this site.
remember above all else a source can go bad at any time, a source if his intentions are good will ship all orders even if it doesnt seem like he is trying to. things actually do happen to cause shipments to get delayed and sometimes the sources are afraid to tell the truth because they know the customer will give them a rash of shit if they are told that their order will be delayed for whatever reason comes up even if it is a legit reason.  it is just part of a vicious cycle that can happen if a source falls behind on orders. 

if anyone gets upset with me for this post i do apologize. my only intention is to try and show some things that sources go through daily that may get them out of wack mentally and become irritable.


----------



## powermad (Jan 13, 2006)

Pincrusher, all of what you say is true.  In no way do I expect anything to go through like its ordering from "Amazon.com", LOL (That's what this source told me).  He also told me "I'm spoiled", maybe I should tell him that is the fault of Anasci's board sources?

LIke I've said numerous times, I don't mind a delay/delays.  I'm fine with a 3 week turnaround AS LONG AS I'M UPDATED AND NOT LIED TO.   I didn't harrass the source with emails (only sent 4 over two weeks, that includes one email telling him the MCTN info, one email a week later asking if it was shipped (he swears by a 48hr t/a time guaranteed), one email asking for a tracking number several days ago, and then a last email asking again for the tracking number).  Interestingly, only the MCTN email was replied to in a timely fashion.  The rest took 4-6 days to get a reply.  

The source decided to get high-and-mighty on me, threaten me, call me names, etc. after failing on his end.  He turned from a nice guy into an elitist prick.  I don't even care if the package comes now, I've blocked his emails, and I'm done with this thread.  If it gets here, good, if not--who cares?  My blood pressure will thank me and money comes and goes.

I've decided from here on out I will only deal with a certain board source here that operates overseas for pre-made stuff and powders from the rest.  Domestic guys are too risky, prone to running out/delaying stuff and turning into mad dogs (not saying all are, but this guy went from A+ golden boy to a schizo/psycho in a very short time).

Peace


----------



## kell11 (Jan 13, 2006)

ronnier38930 said:
			
		

> Mr T. Do you want to be my neighbor ??


You is sik...LMAO


----------



## kell11 (Jan 13, 2006)

Good Ol' Pin...
*The saint of diplomatic articulation.*
(I love that about Pincracker)


----------



## Strongman (Jan 13, 2006)

I will have to admit though....and this is the honest truth!!!!

There are sources that "produce" and those that make "excuses"

Yes there is a great amount of work that a "source" has to go through to get products to their customers................BUT....That's what defines a "good" source and an "excellent" source.  I mean sources can have problems here and there, that is definitely understandable....But "communication" and service plays a big role.

And I will be straight forward on this.....An excellent source is one that is very consistent...One that delivers on time in a reasonable fashion, communicates what is going on, and limits excuses.

The source I deal one (one that happens to be on this board as well as others) has ALWAYS provided excellent gear and keeps up with communication.

Hey, a football player can complain that they have to practice all week, learn plays, train, and diet........But a GREAT football player proves it on the field...No complaints....Just Action!!!!

Keep that in mind when choosing a source....You want one that comes through and can communicate effectively when something isn't going as planned.

A good source is like a good woman!!!!!  Once you find one don't let em go!!!!!


----------



## Nitrateman (Jan 13, 2006)

Pin, thanks for injecting some sanity into this dialogue.  As I recall from the first post we, which has been wiped, we were dealing with postal paranoia, neighbour paranoia, et al.  Way too  much drama for this old dog.

Kel, you know you like weird, at least visit "the neighbourhood."  YOu might like it. LOL

Nitrateman


----------



## powermad (Jan 14, 2006)

Let it die, bros.  I've said my peace, there's no need to respond or complain now.  I never named the source b/c he isn't discussed openly on any boards--I would have gone straight to the mods if he was a board source.  I've never ever had a problem with a source ever in my 9 years of dealing with guys on the boards. 

My first experiences were with a domestic remailer of a popular old asian source who recently went down.  I was a member of the ORIGINAL anabolix (not the newer anabolEx, elite fitness (before they revamped their board design in 98), the original Meso, animalkits, etc.  I've been around at least as long as 95% of the vets here.  I'm a long-time member of several other boards, PM me if you want me to verify that.

Never have I posted anything like this about any source so I'm not the type to be paranoid or cry wold.  Ask any of the sources on this board who i've done business with.  Ask me anything about my dealings, I'll point you to any/all sources I've used and prove to you that I've always been good to my sources.

But this is over and done, i've moved on and so can you.  Let it rest and stop beating a dead horse.  If you have a problem or question PM me or ignore this thread.  Its that easy.  

Peace

Unsubscribed


----------



## kell11 (Jan 14, 2006)

powermad said:
			
		

> Let it die, bros.  I've said my peace, there's no need to respond or complain now.  I never named the source b/c he isn't discussed openly on any boards--I would have gone straight to the mods if he was a board source.  I've never ever had a problem with a source ever in my 9 years of dealing with guys on the boards.
> 
> My first experiences were with a domestic remailer of a popular old asian source who recently went down.  I was a member of the ORIGINAL anabolix (not the newer anabolEx, elite fitness (before they revamped their board design in 98), the original Meso, animalkits, etc.  I've been around at least as long as 95% of the vets here.  I'm a long-time member of several other boards, PM me if you want me to verify that.
> 
> ...





OK-Locked and closed.everybody?no comment.


----------

